# NFL mobile app



## troc240 (Oct 23, 2011)

Is there any way to make the Verizon NFL mobile app run on my aokp ROM?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

troc240 said:


> Is there any way to make the Verizon NFL mobile app run on my aokp ROM?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


NFL mobile works with the latest Milestone 1 build from BMc

* Verizon Galaxy S3 *


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Flash these.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zbchk9jqbs7gdjx/jellybelly-myverizonapps.zip


----------

